
Undercover spy targeted Kaspersky critics - thinkcontext
https://www.apnews.com/a3144f4ef5ab4588af7aba789e9892ed
======
arkitaip
An Israeli "spy" associated with the infamous Black Cube? Another nail in
Kaspersky's coffin.

Also, Black Cube is advertised as this elite "executive" services company, but
their employees consistently come of as the Johnny Englishs of the industry.
Their work seems sloppy, they don't cover their tracks and they keep getting
their company in trouble.

